# Compare Photos of Yourself



## Sidhe Draoi

back when my hair was actually awesome [18-19 in this pic.]









now my hair sucks [31]


----------



## jamaix

Me more than 20 years ago. Daughter in my lap and I was pregnant with my son at the time. 

View attachment 833921


Me looking a lot older with wrinkles. (I'll call them laugh lines) Taken about a month ago.
View attachment 833923



I'll probably end up deleting these, but I was bored. LOL


----------



## AnneM

@GhostWhisperer Yay! How cool! You have aged so elegantly!


----------



## paradigmus

I like this trend, you know, when they show photos before/after like an old photo taken in 1995 and the repetition of this photo by people in 16 years. I have a twin sister, and we love to take pictures together and change roles, to confuse relatives with this. So my sister gave me a digital photo frame for the New year from here 7"-98" Large Digital Photo Frame, WiFi Digital Picture Frame with our pictures from childhood to the present day. And for me, there is nothing more precious than seeing our portraits every day and reliving all our ups and downs in my mind.


----------



## NIHM

When I was a kid. 










Teen.










Yesterday, the 40s. How time flies.


----------



## Crowbo

I'm gonna do a ten-year comparison!

Me in 2011 as a 12-year-old. 










Vs

Me in 2021 as a 22-year-old


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

IMG_0241.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Jun 20, 2020












  








IMG_0267.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Jun 20, 2020












  








IMG_0297.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Jul 3, 2020












  








IMG_0350.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Mar 2, 2021


----------



## ai.tran.75

baby 









kid 








18 








23








28








35










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

